# How many oscars can live in a 6ft 150g?



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the title says, I'm wondering how many oscars can live in a 6ft 150 gallon tank. The reason I'm asking this is because I am looking for a new tank for my oscar. I found one on craigslist that is a 6ft 150g that already has 3 oscars in it. So, if I would get this (not sure if I'm going to yet) would I have to get rid of any fish? All the oscars are 3-5in including mine. There is also a big pleco in the tank, I'm not sure if I would want to keep it or not.

Also, would I have to get rid of anything if I would add one jack dempsey?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=120976


----------



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

I read through that, but I skimmed through that one paragraph and missed it the first time. Thanks.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah... See... Hee's the thing ,there's a lot of theorys out there as to the correct amount that will live together long term... Some say five, some say six... But I've never been successful until the big tank came along... Then eight lived in a family group... I've got five now (two are on loan) and the biggest of the three that are in the tank was about to spawn with the second biggest which is a male and apparently the male beat the snot out of her... All this taking place in a 1500 gallon tank... If you'd like to try and keep multiples feel free, just make sure you have homes or other tanks when things start to fall apart. While a 6' tank is a big tank it's just not quite big enough... Good luck and keep us posted.......


----------



## BenjaminK (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, like I said, I'm not sure if I'm getting this tank or not.


----------

